# Ad-hoc mode between 2 wireless routers



## geeklinux00 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi *e*verybody.

I have a project to realise about routing turning on FreeBSD 9.x. I have two servers that have to communicate with a wireless network between us in _ad hoc_ mode. I have read documentation about basic setup and wireless network (_ad hoc_ mode) etc. but I don't know how to communicate in _ad hoc_ mode between two wireless routers (for ex*a*mple Linksys). My wireless routers are connected to my FreeBSD servers with a RJ45 cable. My wireless routers are used just for emitting WiFi because I don't have a wireless card just an ethernet card. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 25, 2013)

This has absolutely nothing to do with FreeBSD. Consult the manuals of your wireless routers.


----------



## geeklinux00 (Mar 25, 2013)

Ok, that's what I am thinking. Thank you!!!


----------



## zspider (Mar 25, 2013)

I haven't come across a wireless router that does that yet, but I do know you can get those features on access points.


----------



## Hawk (Mar 25, 2013)

I think you're looking for something like this: http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/index
But be forwarned: I few years ago I was trying to make a wireless bridge between two routers so I could use the LAN ports. Followed the directions exactly and bricked my router.


----------

